# Ranges normal?



## BeeGee2627 (May 17, 2013)

Lab results:
TSH: 2.23 (range 0.34-5.6)
FT3: 0.92 (0.58-2.64)
FT4: 3.39 (2.5-3.9)

The nurse says my results are normal and I will not be treated unless/until my ranges are dramatically out of range. I am exhausted, irritable, having trouble sleeping, losing hair, working out and gaining instead of losing and I have 0 sex drive.This has been going on for 3+ years. I am 28, my 6 year old was diagnosed with Hashimoto's two years ago and my grandmother has a history of hypothyroidism. Are my ranges ok? If not, what the heck do I do because my dr will not listen?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In my opinion, FT4 looks good. FT3 is low in the range and could benefit from a boost.

Have you had your antibodies tested?

How about Vitamin D? Ferritin?

How was your 6 year old diagnosed with Hashi's?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BeeGee2627 said:


> Lab results:
> TSH: 2.23 (range 0.34-5.6)
> FT3: 0.92 (0.58-2.64)
> FT4: 3.39 (2.5-3.9)
> ...




I don't see how you are able to function. Your FT3 is really really very low.

Here is some info which may help and may I recommend you find a better doctor?

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

TSH is also way too high for comfort. Most of us do best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FT3 @ about 75% of the range given by your lab.


----------



## BeeGee2627 (May 17, 2013)

Octavia said:


> In my opinion, FT4 looks good. FT3 is low in the range and could benefit from a boost.
> 
> Have you had your antibodies tested?
> 
> ...


If my dr won't budge is there anything OTC/natural that I could do to help my FT3?

No to antibodies, Vit D and Ferritin. Do I just ask for those specific tests?

My family was exposed to toxic mold two years ago. After I learned what was in our home, I took all of my children in for testing. The peds my daughter saw noticed her numbers were out of range and after 3 rounds of tests she was sent to a peds endo who diagnosed her when she was 4. Recently when I went to get her rx refilled the pharmacist commented that she had to check and double check the rx because in all of her years in her field she had never filled Levothyroxine for a child her age. Her endo can't completely confirm that the mold is what caused her Hashi's, but she believes it could have been a trigger.


----------



## BeeGee2627 (May 17, 2013)

Andros said:


> I don't see how you are able to funtion. Your FT3 is really really very low.
> 
> Here is some info which may help and may I recommend you find a better doctor?
> 
> ...


Across the board what should my numbers look like? How do I make my dr see this is a problem or at least refer me to endo? My husband is active duty Army and I love Tricare, but we can only self refer to mental health so I'm stuck unless she refers me. With the recent budget cuts, military dr's have been told to keep everything "in-house" if possible so I feel stuck.

I'm still pretty unsure about how numbers read for this. From what I have gathered t3 or t4 (can't remember which) floods your system and when that happens the other one tries to
put on the brakes. Is that why one is high and the other is low?


----------



## Melypop3 (May 12, 2013)

I'm confused ur ref range for ft4 and ft3 is way different then mine...they gave me a ref of .61 to 1.37 for free t4 and 2.5-3.9 for free t3....y the difference?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Melypop3 said:


> I'm confused ur ref range for ft4 and ft3 is way different then mine...they gave me a ref of .61 to 1.37 for free t4 and 2.5-3.9 for free t3....y the difference?


Every lab uses a difference reference range, which is why it is so important to include the reference ranges each time you post labs. There are no universal ranges, really.

In terms of where you should be...the standard rule of thumb is to try to get both your free t4 and free t3 at at least mid-point of your range, preferably closer to 75% of the range.


----------



## Melypop3 (May 12, 2013)

How does ferratin and vitamin d relate to thyroid? My ferritin has been around a 2 ref range 10-291 and my vitamin d has been low and won't go up with supplements... Didn't know they related to thyroid till now...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BeeGee2627 said:


> If my dr won't budge is there anything OTC/natural that I could do to help my FT3?
> 
> No to antibodies, Vit D and Ferritin. Do I just ask for those specific tests?
> 
> My family was exposed to toxic mold two years ago. After I learned what was in our home, I took all of my children in for testing. The peds my daughter saw noticed her numbers were out of range and after 3 rounds of tests she was sent to a peds endo who diagnosed her when she was 4. Recently when I went to get her rx refilled the pharmacist commented that she had to check and double check the rx because in all of her years in her field she had never filled Levothyroxine for a child her age. Her endo can't completely confirm that the mold is what caused her Hashi's, but she believes it could have been a trigger.


If your doc won't budge, you can find another doc; don't you think? I think you need to. You are a mom and you need to feel well to take care of your little ones.

Maybe a good Naturopathic Doctor? Ask around!


----------

